# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] [Sl5] Consume webservice DataSet

## TDQWERTY

Hi there,

i was wondering if it is possible or not to bind some dataset to a DataGrid in a Silverlight Sidebar Gadget.

The DataSet is beeing returned from a webservice that i added as a service reference.

thanks

----------


## TDQWERTY

Sorry, i keep forgetting the ClientAccessPolicy.xml and CrossDomain.xml.

----------

